# User name



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Is it possible to change my user name ? A, i spelt it wrong ( was 3 in the morning ) should be candyturbo. ! B , i would now like my name in it , ive been candyturbo on so many forums over the years 
Any one help ?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just edit your post, change the title , to something like , fao Hoggy , user name


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Captain name change to the rescue :wink:


----------

